# Eye Porn



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Thought I would start a thread of good eye pics. Feel free to add! George not included.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

brrrrrrrrrr those pics make me cold scott. I think you need some sunshine in those pics. 

I dont want to post pictures anyhow, im way to cool for this thread


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nite bite, (when i was catchin em )


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Scott I have only met you once (at the X-Series Captain's Meeting) but if that picture of Randy is eye porn in your eyes I have some serious concerns ! Especially since there is a Pepsi in that pic and no Honey Brown ! In all seriousness if we get some ice on Erie, you and Randy better give me a ring I want to hit the ice with you guys ! I will PM you my phone number.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

hey Scott, who were those fellas you were talking to in the black F150?? If I remember correctly since I took the pic, they had green clothes on and were searching for Easter Baskets!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

A few of the bunch from Crane Creek 2 years ago


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

.......................................


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

A few from the the best cooler of the year for me. Released a 10+ that day.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Last Spring's Turtle Creek outing - looking forward to a repeat in 4 months


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

.....................................


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

late summer catch ---


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

......................................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

........................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

...........................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

......................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

.......................


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

........................


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

2 songs turn up the volume and enjoy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX0u...opic~TOPIC_ID~750.asp&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Steve, you have some UGLY fishing buddies!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

This is one of my favorites. It is Goolies on his first night bite trips last year. He just landed a nice one and grabbed the rod that went off next to him also. He had a great night with one over 11 lbs and a high 10 also! Hold that thought!!!!!!!!!!!!  Somebody pinch me! LOL














Big Daddy and his crew at Turtle Creek


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Geneva walleyes


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Some night bite ones


















Mike Mordas with his derby fish of 11.319 lbs


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

More night bite stuff


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

And TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Larry and Carl with two over ten pounds from November of 07


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick with a good eater










Me and Walt with the first walleyes we caught on our own in my boat this year. Not big, but still fun.










Walt with a few more.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

"On a clear night I can hear the fish laughing" That's hilarious


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Veterans day this year. Thanks to EZMarc


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

George, you want sunshine, here ya go. From last Aug 31st.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

here's one on my favorite stinger...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

probably the oldest walleye i saw last year(in person and a day after the derby ended)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and the wetest.lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

johns baby


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and of course, the dynamic duo we did catch a few fish.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice school here


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

These were had off Geneva


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Bluemax, as Alice Cooper say's "schools out for the summer"


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

My favorite fish picture


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Just a few of the piggies from 2008......I'm already looking forward to HETFEST 2009 !:B


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Couple years ago. Don't fish for them much anymore.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

post #32-#37 oh yes, some of my favorites from the year. I have been banned from this thread so i guess i have to leave it up to ezbite and bluemax to post em for me


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh Goerge your such a cry baby. You can post too, "YOUR MY HERO!!"


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

A good day @ Kelley's Shoal !!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Got One said:


> A good day @ Kelley's Shoal !!



I remember it well. Size 8 Horny Toad colorados behind two ounces, 35 back. Couldn't keep the rods in the water.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

My 5yrs first eye! Got a fishing partner for life.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Sammyo and his grandson. sammyo is the old guy in the second pic


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ok, one more (just for you Papascott, i know it's your favorite )


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Carl,Ron,and myself out of Huron ,Crazy Day


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Oh Goerge your such a cry baby. You can post too, "YOUR MY HERO!!"


I'll put one on here for you George. This was from June after our Camp Camo outing. The girls had a great time.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy this is supposed to be good eye pics not snagged river fish


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The fish were tiny this year.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Randy this is supposed to be good eye pics not snagged river fish


You are a funny guy!! Worry less about my fish and more about finding me a survival suit


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

some of the fam









see ya next year


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Robert's & I catch after last LEWT tourney day


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=21250&ppuser=8233


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

a few respectable night bite fish mixed in from this fall courtesy of bluemax and some Geneva eyeballs


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

heres a few


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Ashtabula in July.


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Some nice May 'eyes from Kellys Shoal.

Tim


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Spawnwalker said:


>


Spawnwalker - these are the sharpest , crispest photos I have ever seen posted. What did you use to take them? They almost look 3D!


----------



## wmcapts (Nov 1, 2007)

Huron October


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

BlueMax said:


> Spawnwalker - these are the sharpest , crispest photos I have ever seen posted. What did you use to take them? They almost look 3D!


Thanks.

I use a Olympus Stylus. I like it because it is there weather resistant series. The top picture has been enhanced using Photobucket. The picture was a little dark so I lightened it up a little. But it does take very clear pictures. I have had a couple of people think that I was photo-chopping which I never have.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Perfect for cabin fever...heres my contribution.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha, a lot of those first pics look more like eye-cicles than eye porn


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Some more eye-cicles










I am looking forward to seeing this again!


----------

